# COLD FRONT MOVING THROUGH  - CHEESE SMOKING????



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, last night when I hit the hay it was 65 degrees. Up at 5 am central it was 41. Now 33  at 6 am. Suppose to rebound with a high of 41. May do a small cheese smoke.


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2019)

Warm up here today,but going down to the teens tonight
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2019)

It's even going to cool down a bit down here.
I have cheese from last season, but I sure would like to make some lox!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> It's even going to cool down a bit down here.
> I have cheese from last season, but I sure would like to make some lox!
> Al


I saw that on the national weather forecast. Enjoy


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> It's even going to cool down a bit down here.
> I have cheese from last season, but I sure would like to make some lox!
> Al


I still have some as well. I want to smoke some American white cheese. Have you smoked that one before? I have not.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

tropics said:


> Warm up here today,but going down to the teens tonight
> Richie


It's been a hot summer and fall. Glad it is getting colder. Deer (rifle) season starts on the 15th. My food plot  behind the house is up and doing good. Cameras show does and young bucks right now. It gets good after the first of the year. I don't shoot anything on my place but the big bucks. I let all the others walk. I enjoy filming them from the shooting house. Seen and filmed some funny stuff  back there over the years.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I still have some as well. I want to smoke some American white cheese. Have you smoked that one before? I have not.



No I haven't, but I bet I've smoked just about every other kind of cheese out there. We found that our favorite is Muenster. So that is the only cheese I smoke anymore. I buy the whole block still in the cryovac at Wally World. They usually look at me like I'm nuts.
Al


----------



## Murray (Nov 12, 2019)

I did cheese 2 weeks ago and had to turn the heating element on twice to keep the smoker temperature above freezing.  Canadian summers are too short!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Well, last night when I hit the hay it was 65 degrees. Up at 5 am central it was 41. Now 33  at 6 am. Suppose to rebound with a high of 41. May do a small cheese smoke.



Similar thing is supposed to happen here tonight- I'll for sure be following suit!


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 12, 2019)

Its 0* degrees here right now, sounds like some of you guy's are in a heat wave lol.
Anyways wife works at a cheese maker and often brings home cheese. I have to try smoking some, when it warms up of coarse.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 12, 2019)

27 degrees and lake effect snow at the moment here. I just picked up about 70 pounds of different cheeses yesterday for smoking this weekend. I do it for friends. I'll be posting pics once I get going on it...


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> No I haven't, but I bet I've smoked just about every other kind of cheese out there. We found that our favorite is Muenster. So that is the only cheese I smoke anymore. I buy the whole block still in the cryovac at Wally World. They usually look at me like I'm nuts.
> Al


Al, I just got back from Walmart. I looked into the American White cheese. It appeared from what I saw written on the block that it is a processed cheese product. Didn't buy it but I bought 1/2 block of Sharp White Cheddar. 100% real cheese. The little old lady behind the deli counter said, SON! What cha gonna  do with all that cheese. hahahaha!


----------



## bradger (Nov 12, 2019)

What type,  if it gets a little colder you can do velveeta.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> 27 degrees and lake effect snow at the moment here. I just picked up about 70 pounds of different cheeses yesterday for smoking this weekend. I do it for friends. I'll be posting pics once I get going on it...


Man, that's a lot of cheese. I give lots away as well.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

bradger said:


> What type,  if it gets a little colder you can do velveeta.


I don't think so but really not sure. Probably melt but again not sure.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

sticky fingers said:


> Its 0* degrees here right now, sounds like some of you guy's are in a heat wave lol.
> Anyways wife works at a cheese maker and often brings home cheese. I have to try smoking some, when it warms up of coarse.


Good deal that wife can get free cheese. Yep in major heat wave compared yo you guys. Stay warm.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

Murray said:


> I did cheese 2 weeks ago and had to turn the heating element on twice to keep the smoker temperature above freezing.  Canadian summers are too short!


Wow that is cold!!!


----------



## bradger (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I don't think so but really not sure. Probably melt but again not sure.



i was able to on my Gasser over very low indirect heat with my maze pellet. it was i the mid 60s  had to keep a close eye on it. cought right before too much melting happened. im going to try again when it gets colder here


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

bradger said:


> i was able to on my Gasser over very low indirect heat with my maze pellet. it was i the mid 60s  had to keep a close eye on it. cought right before too much melting happened. im going to try again when it gets colder here


We love Velveeta. Gonna give it a shot and watch the temps really close.


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Well, last night when I hit the hay it was 65 degrees. Up at 5 am central it was 41. Now 33  at 6 am. Suppose to rebound with a high of 41. May do a small cheese smoke.


Wow, I’m looking forward to some cold smoking , lox and cheese, and the temps plummeted here. It was so cold this morning , I had to roll my sleeves down. All the way! Can you imagine? I think the temps fell to 59 overnight! Maybe another month or two before cold smoking?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2019)

LOL.... same here was 75 at about 2 AM by 6 we were around 40. I actually put on big boy pants to go and turn off the H2O  outside and drain the hoses.

I canned some pickled beets this AM, dang nice having a good excuse to heat the house up too. Maybe should have waited till tomorrow, supposed to be even colder before warming back up.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> Wow, I’m looking forward to some cold smoking , lox and cheese, and the temps plummeted here. It was so cold this morning , I had to roll my sleeves down. All the way! Can you imagine? I think the temps fell to 59 overnight! Maybe another month or two before cold smoking?


It is suppose to get back up in the 70's soon.


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2019)

Wet S**w  almost said the word,would have had to slap the lips off my face LOL
Richie


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

foamheart said:


> LOL.... same here was 75 at about 2 AM by 6 we were around 40. I actually put on big boy pants to go and turn off the H2O  outside and drain the hoses.
> 
> I canned some pickled beets this AM, dang nice having a good excuse to heat the house up too. Maybe should have waited till tomorrow, supposed to be even colder before warming back up.


I love beets. My great grandmother pickled them and as a kid,  she would open a quart and pour a bunch of slices in a bowl and I would pig out on em.


----------



## bradger (Nov 12, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> We love Velveeta. Gonna give it a shot and watch the temps really close.


i recommend cutting in half length wise


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

bradger said:


> i recommend cutting in half length wise


Any recommendation on wood pellet type?


----------



## bradger (Nov 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Any recommendation on wood pellet type?




since i was using the maze pellet i only have hickory, i bet apple or any fruit would be good.


----------

